# Green discharge from the eyes and nose?



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Owen (3 years) had a bit of a stuffy nose starting yesterday evening. Last night I started noticing green snot. This afternoon I noticed some green goo in one of his eyes. Both of his eyes are a little red (not the eyeball, the skin around the eye) but that could be because he's tired.

What is this and how do I get rid of it?


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

The tear ducts and the nose are connected. It's the same goo that is in his nose. It could be viral, but it's more likely to be bacterial if it's in his eyes, too. The typical treatment is neosporin 3X per day. You can get the drugstore stuff if you like. There's a good link somewhere around here. I assume you're not nursing, but breastmilk would be a good choice as well, also 3-4 times per day, until it's totally gone.

Supportive, non-a/b treatments would be LOTS of fluids , especially water. Saline nasal rinses would help, but I'm not sure Owen would go for water up the nose. Hot showers and drinking lots of water will help loosten the goo. I saw a new spray saline on tv where you aerosol out some saline in front of your face and walk through it. He might go for that.


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

breastmilk drops into the nose were almost miraculous for ds. his green discharge lasted for almost a week, and i was suspecting sinusitis. the discharge cleared up within a day. if you are not breastfeeding, i wonder if there is something else that you can use in his nose to help.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

He's got some virus. That is apparent by the leaky eyes. So he deffinitely needs the CLO. BM is certainly the best remedy for the symptoms of eye, nose, ear discharge.

*Here are a few other tips.*


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks ladies. He's added a nasty cough and, as of last night, a fever as well. Both his eyes are all icky. A couple times he woke up last night freaking out because he couldn't open his eyes









Yes, he is nursing still and I've been trying to get some bm in at least his nose. It's close to impossible with him (because of his autism and SID) but I'll keep trying and hope some of it goes in and works it's magic.

Gitti- do you know of one website that would sell everything I need? I've read your list before (THANK YOU!) but we don't have any stores around here that would sell anything like that (unless I've missed it at walmart). If I could get one website where I can buy all the stuff you suggest I would be so thankful.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StephandOwen* 
Gitti- do you know of one website that would sell everything I need?

No I don't. I posted the site that sells the purest CLO and the site that sells the most reasonable SA.
Those are the only two on-line things that you would have to get. You generally can't get SA in the hfs and often times also not a completely mercury free CLO.

The GSE, Astragalus tea, and Sambucol you can generally get a a local hfs.
And the only thing I would maybe buy at walmart is the echinacea. But they don't have the liquid, only the caps.

The recipe you can make yourself. I use only the 'Bragg' Apple Cider Vinegar with the mother, and fresh ingredients.

Quote:

Yes, he is nursing still and I've been trying to get some bm in at least his nose.
Squirt some into a cup and use a cotton ball to clean out his eye with it, always use a fresh cotton ball, and then squeeze some out of the cotton ball into his nose.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gitti* 
Squirt some into a cup and use a cotton ball to clean out his eye with it, always use a fresh cotton ball, and then squeeze some out of the cotton ball into his nose.

Brilliant. Now why didn't I think of that?!?







:

Thanks Gitti!!







:


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StephandOwen* 
Brilliant.











You are welcome.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, this morning Owen's breathing was a bit "off". Not sure how to describe it but it just wasn't right. He's been getting progressivly worse over the last 5 days, not any better. I called the dr and got him an appointment for this afternoon. He has a "severe ear infection" (not surprised, he always seems to have one) and pink eye (I figured he did). Both of those I would have been fine declining the antibiotics. But he also has "severe tonsilitis". Again (had it back in December too). Again, it was to the point where it was so swollen it was starting to cut off his breathing (explains the weird breathing I heard this morning). He got a shot of rocephin (the only other choice was they wanted to send him to the hospital). He's also on oral antibiotics for yet another 10 days







I know giving him the antibiotics is creating a vicious cycle. I really was committed to no more antibiotics (I thought I was, anyway). But when I looked at his throat and saw exactly how swollen it was, and heard his breathing, and the fact he's not eating (food can't get down it's so swollen)... I had no choice. A few hours after the shot and he's feeling better already (and asking for, and eating, 2 bowls of ice cream). I feel like I've taken his health down this downward spiral and can't get him out. It all started with giving him antibiotics at 2 months old (trust me, I regret it) and now the illnesses are getting worse and worse and the antibiotics are getting stronger and stronger.


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

I've been learning a lot about Olive Leaf. You might give it a try. Here's a link to my blog about it: Pretty amazing stuff!

Olive Leaf, The Unexpected Antibacterial/Antiviral/Antifungal/Antiparasitic


----------



## tylertyler (Feb 13, 2007)

I sound like a broken record on this forum but here it is AGAIN
Vaccines,antibiotics cause a immune BREAKDOWN,perfect example is this child.
The progression will get only worse as this child gets older. You need to find a holistic MD like a naturopath,stop all antibiotics,no more vaccines.
Detox the yeast/candida from antibiotic use first..........then ,vitamin C,supplm like omega 3 oils,cod liver oils. For inflm/infections echin/goldenseal
grapefruitseed extr

www.shirleys-wellness-cafe.com
all listed here

NO DAIRY WHAT SO EVER!!!!!!!(that means NO ICE cream) www.notmilk.com
www.nomilk.com
http://www.holisticmed.com/bgh/

NO SUGAR...............none!
This only feeds the yeast in this childs body
causing conjestion,muchous,ear inf,sinus infl,respt infl................etc.

tyler


----------

